# In case of choking rat



## CraftyDevil (Feb 24, 2016)

I just wanted to post this for new rat owners. Just in case they came across the same trouble I did when I got Gentilly. She was playing in her ferret tube and ate a treat too fast and started choking and it didn't stop. I kept an eye on her but I finally had to intervene and give the Heimlich. Luckily I found all sorts of good information on the Internet, but want to post here so it's quickly at hand for new moms and pops... 1. Don't panic.*2. Don't mess with him unless he turns blue! DON'T OFFER HIM FOOD (water is OK but don't force him to drink it!).*3. Remember that the frothing is a GOOD THING. He's coating the obstruction with saliva which makes it easier to move up or down.*4. Don't mess with him but if he starts looking like he's getting sleepy, wake him up (tap him on the shoulder or something) and check his chin. He can nap when he's done.*5. IF (IF, IF, IF) you see a blue lip (or feet, or paws or arms) or if his body temperature seems to be dropping, then grab him, take a cotton swab and pry his mouth open, see if you can see anything and...a. If you*can*see something, take the swab and try to scoop what you see outward. For example, go in from the left and make a U after you reach the back, and head back out toward the right (may require more than one swab and more than one attempt). Dampen the other end of the swab (tip: Have this stuff ready the moment you find a rat choking...makes life easier...but you'll probably never have to use it) and tap the wet swab on his tongue to restore moisture to his mouth. Set him back down and see what he does (he should return to contorting, frothing, panting but not a motionless state).*b. If you*can not*see something, it's time to try the Ratty*Heimlich*detailed in the "Choking" section athttp://ratfanclub.org/firstaid.html6. And if all that fails, skidattle to a vet, have them iso your rat and scope! This is truly a last resort: If they*can*get it out, it's probably going to end up tearing tissue and that gets infected, etc, etc (not good). You are truly better off letting the rat slowly break it up (the contorting) and coat it (the phlegm) to get it out...even as painful as it is to watch!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The ratty fling or heimlich maneuver is ONLY to be used if a rat is not breathing or unconscious as it can actually move the stuck item to a worse position and kill your rat.

When a rat is choking, the best thing to do is to leave them alone...they will work it out on their own, don't stress if the saliva is copious and coloured (its the colour of the stuck food item). Most rats do not want to be touched and will try to avoid you if you try...they are just doing their thing.

They will do a downward head movement, mouth open and their ears pulled back, this is the retching part where they try to shift the item. It is normal. They may make a funny noise, its the effort.

IF your rat is open mouth gasping but not making the distinctive retching motions you are dealing with a respiratory attack instead and THIS is urgent.

Rat chokes can take 5 mins or many hours to resolve. 97% of them resolve on their own.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

lilspaz68 said:


> Rat chokes can take 5 mins _or many hours to resolve._ 97% of them resolve on their own.


I learn something new every day.


----------



## ElectricPaladin (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm going to bookmark this thread, just in case.


----------

